

Guy Kawasaki: Hindsights - vlad
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/01/hindsights.html

======
technoguyrob
Obviously, the very nature of this site would make most people disagree with
#10, so I won't comment. As for #9, I was a little irked he used "joy" to
describe Aristotle's eudaemonia.

However, I disagree with #2, beginning with the term he chose to use: "Obey
the absolutes." I understand he's trying to say "be a moral person" (in the
neoclassical sense), but even regardless if he's right--even if we should
"obey the absolutes"--it is improper to start this tenet with "obey." For one,
let's face it, we all know the moral sphere is not black and white as
described in his comments on #2. However, "obey" implies thoughtlessness
regarding one's moral behavior, because these "absolutes" are then taken for
granted for societal and biological reasons (respectively popular conceptions
of good and evil, and conscience, a largely biological instinct). Of course,
we weren't all meant to be moral philosophers, but some consideration of one's
moral system is still pertinent to everyone.

Besides that, some of these are fairly standard and self-evident guidelines,
albeit targeted to (in content and phrasing) lay people (i.e., eight-to-
fivers, pardon the term).

------
bigtoga
I've read a few of Guy's books including Hindsights and, out of them all,
Hindsights is the one worth skipping for sure. This is just Guy trying to sell
more copies of that book. I'm sure some people enjoyed it but I didn't.

------
jamesbritt
> You are going to work the rest of your lives, so don't be in a rush to
> start.

Yikes! What a downer. Doing stuff to pay bills does not have to mean "work".
Dopey.

------
wright
> _I was a diligent Oriental in high school and college._

Orientals are objects. Asians are people.

> _Frankly, smoking, drugs, alcohol--and using an IBM PC--are signs of
> stupidity. End of discussion._

Probably the majority of creative people in the history of the world have used
drugs of some type. In fact, that's how we got some of our finest literature
and works of art.

IBM PC? Is he still stuck in the 80s?

> _There absolutely are absolute rights and wrongs._

"The law, in its majestic equality, forbids the rich as well as the poor to
sleep under bridges, to beg in the streets, and to steal bread." -- Anatole
France

Guy was just a PR flack for Apple which happened to net him a lot of face time
and even magazine covers. He doesn't "Think Different", he just got a
marketing job and talked up his employer. Fini.

